

Think in weeks, not years - Sukotto
http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/think-in-weeks-not-years/

======
adelevie
I think in terms of Gmail inbox.

I got my cat when my inbox was 5,367. Now it's at 10,182. So in Gmail years
she is ...

~~~
Sukotto
I practice inbox-zero <http://inboxzero.com/video/> ... my cat is immortal.

